# شاب غير مختون



## joeyjeff (11 أكتوبر 2009)

في موضوع قليقني ياجماعه. انا مرتبط بفتاه و بنحب بعض و حنتخطب. لكن في موضوع مش عارف اقولوا  ليها و لعيلتها ولا لا . انا والدي كان عيش بره و ثقافته زي بره و مرداش يختيني وانا صغير. انا عارف ان طبين و دينيا .مافيش مشكله .لكن هل المعلومه دي مهمه اني اقولها لاهلها؟ خصوصا انهم فلاحين و فهمهم على قدهم:cry2: و اخاف يعملوا مشاكل؟ اعمل ايه؟


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز
لحساسية الموضوع، راسلني على الخاص و سأقدم لك النصيحة في الموضوع
اسمحلي بغلق الموضوع لحساسيته, و سنستمر على الخاص.


----------

